
Mark Zuckerberg donates $1bn to charity - sethbannon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/10528624/Mark-Zuckerberg-donates-1bn-to-charity.html
======
Splendor
> _It is reported by Business Insider that the money will be distributed
> between the Zuckerberg Foundation, the Silicon Valley Community Foundation
> and The Breakthrough Prize in Life Science._

~~~
melling
Promotes scientific research or rewards it like a Nobel Prize?

[https://breakthroughprizeinlifesciences.org](https://breakthroughprizeinlifesciences.org)

